# Schaltschrank mit 2 redundanten Einspeisungen und 2 Hauptschaltern zulässig?



## popdog (21 September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Wir möchten einen Schaltschrank mit einer zweiten getrennten redundanten Einspeisungen (3x 63A) nachrüsten lassen.
Der Schaltschrank steuert mehrere Verbraucher an, die per CEE-Stecker angeschlossen sind.

Die Steuerung soll die Verbraucher von Einspeisung 1 auf Einspeisung 2 umschalten können.

Der beauftragte Elektriker sagt nun, dass eine zweite Einspeisung nicht so einfach nachgerüstet werden kann. Ein zweiter Hauptschalter wäre nicht zulässig, da bei Abschalten eines Hauptschalters (rot/gelb) der Schrank nicht spannungsfrei sei. Man müsste einen Hauptschalter nachrüsten, der beide Einspeisungen zeitgleich abschaltet. Um dann dennoch eine Einspeisung zu Wartungs- oder Testzwecken abschalten zu können müssten man hinter dem gelb-roten Hauptschalter (der dann beide Einspeisungen schaltet) zwei getrennte Schalter (grau/schwarz) setzen.

Ich wäre dankbar, wenn jemand die Vorschriften kennt und mir sagen kann, ob er dort recht hat. Ich kenne mich dort nicht 100%ig aus, da ich hauptsächlich auf der 24V-Seite unterwegs bin.

Ein befreundeter Elektriker sagt, es sei zulässig. Beide Hauptschalter sitzen nebeneinander. Ein Schild mit dem Hinweis, dass der Schaltschrank nur spannungsfrei ist, wenn beide Hauptschalter abgeschaltet wurden, würde genügen.

Danke!


----------



## weißnix_ (21 September 2014)

Dumm (neugierig) gefragt: Handelt es sich um echte Redundanz oder nur um eine zweite Einspeisung aus der selben UV/HV? Was für einen Zweck hat dieses? (Lastmanagement?)


----------



## Blockmove (21 September 2014)

Wenn der Hauptschalter eine Sicherheitsfunktion erfüllt (Trennen der elektr. Energie im Notfall), dann hat der Elektriker recht.
Ich würde dies durch eine vorgelagerte Verteilung mit Umschaltmöglichkeit lösen.
Wichtig in jeden Fall ist eine deutliche Kennzeichnung, die auf eine 2. Zuleitung deutlich hinweist.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## popdog (21 September 2014)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Dumm (neugierig) gefragt: Handelt es sich um echte Redundanz oder nur um eine zweite Einspeisung aus der selben UV/HV? Was für einen Zweck hat dieses? (Lastmanagement?)



Beide Einspeisungen kommen aus versch. HV. Die erste kommt von einer benachbarten Biogasanlage und die zweite soll die Versorgung der hiesigen Stadtwerke werden.
Der Biogasstrom ist deutlich billiger, aber da bekommen wir keine zugesicherte Verfügbarkeit (Ausfälle von mehreren Stunden kommen alle paar Monate mal vor). Da ein längerer Stillstand vermieden werden soll, sollen die Verbraucher dann auf das Netz des "öffentlichen" Versorgers umgeschaltet werden.

Bis vor kurzem war unser Grundstück in der Pampa noch nicht von der Stadtwerke erschlossen.


----------



## weißnix_ (21 September 2014)

Eine solche Umschaltung würde ich in jedem Falle Verteilungsseitig machen. Dadurch umgehst Du anlagenseitig die vorgenannten Probleme.

Stichwort: rückwirkungsfrei


----------



## MSommer (22 September 2014)

Hallo popdoc,

In den von mir geplanten Schaltschränken habe ich öfters auch diese Konstellation. Zwei getrennte Einspeisungen (Überwiegend USV-Netze) die im Bedarfsfall manuell umschaltbar sind.

Dazu verwende ich in der Regel 3/4-polige Lastumschalter z, B von Hager.  Bei meinen Anlagen wird dieser auf die Grundplatte/Hutschiene des Schaltschrankes montiert, damit nicht jeder die Netze umschalten kann. Die gemeinsame Wurzel des Umschalters wird auf den zentralen Anschluss des Netztrennschalters verdrahtet. Somit ist sichergestellt, dass auch bei ausgeschaltetem Netztrennschalter der Schaltschrank "spannungsfrei" ist.

Zwei Hauptschalter (Netzttrennschalter) zur Abschaltung von Netzen würde ich nicht aufbauen. Themen: Rückspannung oder unterschiedliche Phasenlagen, wenn beide Schalter versehentlich zugeschaltet werden.

Gruß Michael


----------



## knabi (22 September 2014)

Ich würde einen 6poligen Hauptschalter gelb/rot in der Tür setzen. Um eine der beiden Einspeisungen für Wartungs- oder Testzwecke wegzuschalten, reicht dann auch jeweils ein REG-Schalter im Schrank aus.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## weißnix_ (22 September 2014)

knabi schrieb:


> Um eine der beiden Einspeisungen für Wartungs- oder Testzwecke wegzuschalten, reicht dann auch jeweils ein REG-Schalter im Schrank aus.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Holger



Ich habe das bisher so verstanden, das auf keinen Fall beide Einspeisungen parallel aktiv sein dürfen.


----------



## knabi (23 September 2014)

popdog schrieb:


> Die Steuerung soll die Verbraucher von Einspeisung 1 auf Einspeisung 2 umschalten können.



So habe ich das verstanden...


----------



## weißnix_ (23 September 2014)

Alles klar, ich hatte nur vor allem die *sicher zu verhindernde *Rückspeisung in die Biogasanlage im Auge.


----------



## Oll_Bell (21 Oktober 2014)

Ich habe fast gleiche Situation, aber zwei Spannungsarten, Wechsel-und Gleichspannung. (230 V AC 25 A und 110 DC 10 A).Erstmal wollte ich zwei Schalter auf eine Achse installieren, nichts gefunden, dann wollte universeller Schalter  für beide Spannungsarten finden, aber auch ohne Erfolg.Wie wird folgende Lösung aussehen, zwei getrennte Schalter (grau/schwarz) und ein PILTZ-Taster für Not-Aus-Kreis (3RK3 und die Schütze. Steuerung von 24 V DC nach SELV). Ich hofe wird zweitüriger Standschrank installieren oder werden zwei Standschränke neben ein ander stehen .Ich verstehe, dass nicht "comme il faut" ist, aber ist aufnehmbar ode nein?Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Oll_Bell (22 Oktober 2014)

noch eine Idee, Leistungsschalter 3VL (4 polig, 2 Pole für AC und 2 für DC) mit dem Drehantrieb 8UC7 zu verwenden? Ich habe hier http://www.sps-forum.de/schaltschrankbau/73463-schaltschrank-nach-ul.html#post510049 abgelauert


----------



## MSommer (9 März 2015)

Hallo Oll_Bell,
schau einmal hier rein. Vielleicht passt das.
ftp://ftp.moeller.net/DOCUMENTATION/PDF/OCNEW/DE/Eaton-DS-207282-T5-4-15682_I5_SVB-SW-20101125.pdf
Gruß Michael


----------



## ME1 (11 März 2015)

Die Hauptschalterhandhabe bei beiden Schaltern nicht rot/gelb machen, sondern schwarz/weiß, dann hast Du da keine Sicherheitsfunktionen mehr. Dafür aber einen gemeinsamen Not-Aus rot/gelb, der beide Hauptschalter per Unterspannungsauslöser ausschalten kann 
Die beiden Hauptschalter mechanisch und elektrisch gegeneinander verriegeln, dass nicht beide gleichzeitig an sein können!


----------

